# Lemax Spooky Town



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Hello everyone,
Now I just want to let you know I don't endorse one store over another but I got an email with this link to the new Spooky Town available at Michaels. Check out the link to see what is new for 2007. This means that Halloween is that much closer. 

http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayproductlist?categoryid=98582

My problem is - unless I move out I have no more space for more Spooky Town!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I have the same problem. Spooky Town has taken over all of my closet space. Now i try to limit myself to one building a year & a few smaller things. I'm not sure what to get this year.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Sweet&sinister,

I can't resist when I get near the first Halloween things of the year! Space or not I ended up buying two more buildings.

I admit it- I have a problem!! 

I am addicted to HALOWEEN!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I've got some Spooky Town stuff already this year, just little stuff. I, too, have little room. The Spooky Town stuff is resigned to the coffee table (Its this huge wooden coffee table with a glass top.).


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Bought my first 2007 Spooky town yesterday, the Vampire Castle. http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=sc0852

I like it a lot, it plays music and speaks and there is volume control on it.

There was a 40% off coupon in the paper as well with a bonus one for this coming weekend! Will be getting Frankenstein’s Laboratory next.

Like everyone else I have no where to put it. Have all of my collectibles on a table and no space left.

I will say I didn't like the platforms they are selling for around $30. They are just made of foam and we can all make ones like it if not better.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

Oooohhhhh....new Spooky Town items! I don't know if my heart (or wallet) can handle this! We are going to Michael's on Thursday...goodie!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I have been picking up Spooky Town every week since Michaels put in on the shelves first week of July. I use two 40% off coupons every week (otherwise I couldnt afford it)

So far I have the Scare-o-cel, Mortis Theater, Dead Mans Mine, Dead Mans Point, Frankensteins Lab, Gothic Ruins, Witches Coven, Wolf Pack, Grim Reaper Graveyard, and assorted small items.

There is no way I'm gonna buy this stuff off ebay what with the outrageous shipping fees many vendors charge.

Besides, New Hampshire has no sales tax


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I bought a lot of Spooky town pieces in July from ehobbytools.com. Their shipping was very reasonable. And they had a lot of pieces Michaels doesn't carry. So far from Michaels I've gotten the Dry Gulch Hotel, Restless tombstone, Blackbeards Tattoo parlor and Frankensteins Lab. I was going to get Vampire's castle but when I saw Frankenstein's lab, it won me over with the lightning and monster going up and down. And of course a few purple lights and small stuff. I think I'm finished with Spooky Town this year, at least until it's all half price.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

I picked up Death on a Pale Horse, the bridge, and a little wooden house from the clearance section to paint. I already have the headless horseman and want to recreate Sleepy Hollow. They need to release Ichabod! The house is kinda fancy so it will be the Van Tassel home. (I am having trouble finding trees with autum leaves so maybe I'll try a hobby store that sells stuff for model railroads.)


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Ironmaiden,

I also bought the Witches Coven and the Gothic Ruin. I sure wish I had more room.

Love my Halloween!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, Frank's Lab & the movie theatre were no brainers! Lots of cool new stuff - just wish Menards & Meijers would get their set ups already so I could price shop. Next up no matter what, Witche's R & R. So cool. Now if I could only locate another 40% coupon...


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

ironmaiden said:


> I have been picking up Spooky Town every week since Michaels put in on the shelves first week of July. I use two 40% off coupons every week


Where do you find these coupons? I just checked their circular and didn't see any.

Thanks!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Michaels ad comes out in my Sunday paper. Sometimes every week, sometimes every two weeks. Generally there is always a coupon for 40% off regular priced merchandise. I have never seen a Michaels ad on any day but Sunday.

Ads are not available in my local stores. May be different where you are, I am in NH


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

ironmaiden said:


> Michaels ad comes out in my Sunday paper. Sometimes every week, sometimes every two weeks. Generally there is always a coupon for 40% off regular priced merchandise. I have never seen a Michaels ad on any day but Sunday.
> 
> Ads are not available in my local stores. May be different where you are, I am in NH


This is the same by my, usually every other Sunday in a major newspaper. Pretty much only in the Chicago Tribune here.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

There ad also comes in my Pennypower every week too.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I get ads in both the mail & in the Sunday paper (Washington Post), so since people throw away the mail one, I usually get a few per week. 


The only ones I've gotten so far this year are Blackbeard's Ghost, Dancing Skeletons, and the Skeleton Gazebo. I definitely wanna get Death on a Pale Horse and either Zombie Bride & Groom or Everlasting Love.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey everyone,
Since I saw disucssion about Michael's coupons I went to the web and found this sad note -
Michaels store coupons are not available online or via email. They are distributed through your local newspaper or ad distribution service only. 

On a positive note - I was also able to use a Joann's Fabric coupon along with my Michael's coupon. So I got two items for 40% off. Now that is a deal. 

Perhaps other Michael's will do the same for you.

We'en12amEternal, I also and holding my breath for more stores (including Menards) to get their acts together and get the Halloween merchandise out. I mean come on - it is under 100 days. Let's get moving.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

jbrimaco, were you able to use both coupons at one time or did you have to make 2 trips? The coupon says one per day per person, so I have to go when they're crowded and make 2 trips in and try to get a different cashier. Otherwise it's a long trip back the next day!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

marsham said:


> jbrimaco, were you able to use both coupons at one time or did you have to make 2 trips? The coupon says one per day per person, so I have to go when they're crowded and make 2 trips in and try to get a different cashier. Otherwise it's a long trip back the next day!


They let me use both coupons each trip. Some clerks will ring up each purchase seperately, a few just do them both together. However I have never had a problem using two at a time.

Just tell the cashier you have two coupons you want to use, one from Michaels one from store whatever. I have even used two coupons from two stores other than Michaels on a week they had no coupons out and there was no problem.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Ironmaiden is correct. Two coupons one trip. The cashiers will handle them different each time I go to Michael's. but I don't care as long as I get the discount. 

And technically they are "different" coupons.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

So I just got back from Michaels, swearing not to buy any more Spooky town. But I couldn't resist just one more piece, so I got the Grim reaper Graveyard. I have a fist full of coupons from friends, so what the heck, there's always room for one more. I really haven't seen much at Michaels I want in the way of halloween stuff. I picked up a few small things but I think I have everything else. I need a new place to shop.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

We visited Michael's today and ooohhh goodness...it was more than my little Halloween loving heart could take! So much Spooky Town goodness that I couldn't even make a decision! I'm waiting for the Michael's flyer this weekend and then heading back, took a brochure to narrow down what piece(s) I want to buy!  I love Halloween!!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I want one of the pirate ships. There are three of them (that I know of); The Pillager, The Haunted Galleon, and the Michael's exclusive one. Any opinions on which one is the coolest?


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I got the Pillager last year and just love it, but then this year Michaels has the Jolly Roger, which I love even more, but since I already have 1 ship, didn't get it. The Jolly Roger has cannon flashes and cannon fire sounds, they both move back and forth and make noise. I don't think you could go wrong with any of them. I'm happy I have at least one.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

DeadEnd,

I know how you feel! But be careful not to go to Michael's when Spookytown is on sale at 25% off. They have not honor the 40% off coupon when they are at the 25% off on sale. So timing is important when buying at Michaels.

Good luck.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Gave in last night - went to Michael's and picked up Dr. Frankenstein's Laboratory. I have to start weeding out the non-Lemax items in our display, running out of space!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

can someone tell me what color the fiber optic trees light up? Michaels didn't have them in the display.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey *sweet&sinister*, I was wondering that same thing. I couldn't find any video on YouTube or a search of google video. If you find something, could you post it up? Thanks!

*marsham*, have you thought about eBaying the original ship you bought? Extra fundage for Halloween, just sayin'...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

We'en12amEternal said:


> *marsham*, have you thought about eBaying the original ship you bought? Extra fundage for Halloween, just sayin'...


I would be interested in buying it if you decide to sell it (price dependant, of course). It sounds like they do pretty much the same things and I prefer the black sails.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

jbrimaco said:


> DeadEnd,
> 
> I know how you feel! But be careful not to go to Michael's when Spookytown is on sale at 25% off. They have not honor the 40% off coupon when they are at the 25% off on sale. So timing is important when buying at Michaels.
> 
> Good luck.


THANK YOU SO MUCH! You've been such a great wealth of knowledge when it comes to the Lemax products in the first place....


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Rikki
Gee, hadn't thought about selling it. It's hard to get rid of a piece, I love them all. But you should look around on line and I bet you can find one. I know ehobbytools has it on their web site, along with the other ships.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

DeadEnd said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH! You've been such a great wealth of knowledge when it comes to the Lemax products in the first place....


DeadEnd,
Thanks, I was just doing what everyone on this web site does - help other people who love Halloween! It can't get any better than that.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

marsham said:


> Rikki
> Gee, hadn't thought about selling it. It's hard to get rid of a piece, I love them all. But you should look around on line and I bet you can find one. I know ehobbytools has it on their web site, along with the other ships.


Marsham,
No worries. I was planning on buying one anyway. I just thought if you really wanted the new one, but having this one was stopping you from buying it, that I'd help you out. 
One a side note....I wouldn't sell it either. I'd just go buy the other one and set them up like they were fighting!


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

We have an A.C. Moore crafts store near us now as well...basically the same thing as Michael's, just a different name.

Their flyer in the paper today advertised Spooky Town at 30% off, my question is...has anyone noticed a significant price difference between Michael's and A.C. Moore? 

A.C. Moore also had a 40% coupon in the paper here today whereas Michael's didn't. 

I have only been in our A.C. Moore once and wasn't sure if their inventory of Spooky Town was as substantial as Michael's, let alone priced any better.

Thanks for any insight anyone might have!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

We don't have AC Moore up here, but I have noticed that some larger pieces at Michaels are almost $5 more than on the web site. I wrote down prices before I shopped and found them to be a bit more in the store. Michaels had 2 weeks worth of coupons last week ,so there is a coupon for this week already out. And I think I'll write down prices before I go to Garden Ridge Friday to compare. Lets do compare some pieces and see what we find.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Not sure about this year, but last year Garden Ridge was about $5-10 cheaper than Michaels on all the big pieces.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I price checked some items today, comparing Michaels to on-line. Some were the same, but a few were much higher at Michaels. Restless tombstone 29.99 at Michaels, 24.99 on line. Dry Gulch Hotel, 59.99 Michaels to 49.99 on-line. Even smaller pieces were not the same, i.e. Vampire and Bats 7.99 Michaels and 5.99 online. If anyone bought at Garden Ridge, it would be interesting to check prices against these.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Wow, I am impressed. Price checking Halloween shoppers. We are getting pretty good at this stuff. 

My wife just shakes her head and laughs once I got into my overdrive Halloween mode. Most of the year I only look for the big items with huge markdowns. Now I am into the little things along with the biggies.

I wanted to set up my Spookytown display but she said no way since we have a dinner party this week. May be I will try again next weekend!

Sure it's only August - Don't you just love Halloween.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

jbrimaco said:


> Wow, I am impressed. Price checking Halloween shoppers. We are getting pretty good at this stuff.
> 
> My wife just shakes her head and laughs once I got into my overdrive Halloween mode. Most of the year I only look for the big items with huge markdowns. Now I am into the little things along with the biggies.
> 
> ...


I'm all about the price comparing that's for darned sure! LOL

You gave me an awesome site last year that sells Spooky Town along with some other Halloween oriented pieces and for the life of me I can't remember what it was!!! (Can you read my mind and remember it for me? LOL)

My husband does the same thing...he couldn't believe that I actually wanted to go to Michael's in August to scout out Halloween items....LOL


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a few I know of off-hand DeadEnd:

www.lemaxvillages.com

www.lemax-spookytown.com

http://www.americansale.com/

http://www.micheles-craft-and-hobby.com/lemax2.html

http://www.houseoftam.com/asp/lemax/lemax-cart4.asp

http://dollhouses-trains-more.com/


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I just got back from Michaels (again) and price compared all their Spooky Town pieces. I was shocked at the price differences. In almost every case Michaels was A LOT more. So I guess it would be best to only buy with a coupon. Even with 25% off, some pieces would still be more at Michaels. Can't wait to compare Garden Ridge on Friday.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I love spooky town. It's my halloween addiction. I go to the dollar store and buy little figurines to add to it. It's great. They have some figures out at The Dollar Tree store. They add great touches to spooky town.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Spooky town is also my favorite Halloween addiction. I can't wait to assemble everything at the end of Sept. And I can't walk by a display with looking at everything, even if I have it all. It makes me nuts deciding what pieces to buy, and after I decide, and still have coupons, I buy more.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

Halloweiner said:


> Here's a few I know of off-hand DeadEnd:
> 
> www.lemaxvillages.com
> 
> ...


Ohhhh...thank you so much! House of Tam was the great site that jbrimaco told me about that I completely forgot. 

I appreciate it greatly!!!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

DeadEnd said:


> I'm all about the price comparing that's for darned sure! LOL
> 
> You gave me an awesome site last year that sells Spooky Town along with some other Halloween oriented pieces and for the life of me I can't remember what it was!!! (Can you read my mind and remember it for me? LOL)
> 
> My husband does the same thing...he couldn't believe that I actually wanted to go to Michael's in August to scout out Halloween items....LOL


 
I love how people help out on the forum when others aren't on the site. Thanks for the help Halloweiner. Those are some great sites.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

marsham said:


> Spooky town is also my favorite Halloween addiction. I can't wait to assemble everything at the end of Sept. And I can't walk by a display with looking at everything, even if I have it all. It makes me nuts deciding what pieces to buy, and after I decide, and still have coupons, I buy more.


Oh I know what you mean!!! Everytime I go to Michaels I am staring at the display.

I only buy STown with coupons and in the end even if Michaels cost more you dont pay shipping.

But marsham, whats this about setting up in Sept? Mine went up last week!!

Actually I bought alot of stuff this past winter from a dealer who was selling off her on line store inventory. Most was at 1/2 price or less. To be honest I have never collected Spooky Town until now so I didnt even know what I had. So I had to set it up so that I could see exactly what I wanted to add from Michaels.

I didnt get alot of the larger buildings from Michaels, I bought mostly table pieces, accessories and figurines.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

MAN! They got a lot of $#!+ this year. To bad I'm broke. Anyone want to donate to the Spookytown fund? No? Please.... LOL


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Ironmaiden,

Very nice!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find the list for items that are only available at a particular store?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Anyone know where I can find the list for items that are only available at a particular store?


This is what's available at Michaels:

Houses/Larger Pieces:
Deadman's Point: $39.99
Mortis Theater: $69.99
Cursed Tomb: $59.99
Gothic Ruins: $39.99
Jolly Roger: $69.99
Vampire Castle: $59.99
Dead Man's Mine: $49.99
Dark Haven Lodge: $59.99
Blackbeard's Tattoos: $29.99
Forsaken Souls Prison: $49.99
Spooky Carousel: $69.99

Table Pieces:
Halloween Wolf Pack: $19.99
Playful Spirits: $39.99
Restless Tombstones: $29.99
Spooky Bridge: $12.99
Haunted Stagecoach: $16.99
Pirates Treasure Chest: $9.99
Careful What You Wish For: $12.99
Mummy's Curse: $7.99
Bridge of Bones: $7.99
Vampire & Bats: $7.99
Witches Coven: $29.99
Grim Reaper Graveyard: $14.99
Vampire Tree: $12.99
Little Night Music: $12.99
Treasure Map Trouble (No Price Yet) 

Figures/Accessories: 
Halloween Vampire: $2.99
Night Watchman: $3.99
Crypt/Beloved: $2.99
Rats & Snakes: $2.99
Companions: Skeletons $3.99
Pile of Skulls $1.99
5 Gargoyles: $4.99
Its Alive $4.99
Set of 5 Tombstones: $2.99
Spiderweb Fencing: $6.99
Creepy Lamp Post: $6.99
Fiberoptic Tree: $7.99
Creepy Tree/Medium: $9.99
Spooky Tree: $9.99
Halloween Tree: $7.99
Blackbeards Ghost: $1.99
Death on a Pale Horse: $5.99
Back from the Dead: $4.99
Dancing Skeletons: $4.99
Scurvy Dog, First Mate, The Lookout(Sold as a set of 3): $4.99
Mummy: $1.99
Purple Lights: $12.99
8 Skulls Lights: $6.99
Creepy Cornrow: $9.99
Adaptors: $14.99, $19.99
Spooky Platform: $29.99


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Anyone know where I can find the list for items that are only available at a particular store?



Depends on what store you mean. Micahle's has their exclusives listed on their website.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Last time I checked Michaels no longer has Spooky Town listed on their site. It's been replaced by Lemax Christmas


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

ironmaiden said:


> Last time I checked Michaels no longer has Spooky Town listed on their site. It's been replaced by Lemax Christmas


Just do a search on their site for Spooky Town and you'll find some. Do a search on Halloween and around page 8 you'll see them.

I bought Frankensteins Laboratory on Monday! I'm looking forward to getting the skeleton in the cage, thought that was really cool.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

ironmaiden said:


> Last time I checked Michaels no longer has Spooky Town listed on their site. It's been replaced by Lemax Christmas


Ironmaiden,

I went to the web site and had my best luck using the search term "Lemax" to get the best search results on the Michael's web site. 

I found it odd that they didn't include the term Spooky Town in the description of each item. A mistake on their part if you ask my opinion.


----------



## dclayton (Aug 8, 2007)

I have not been able to find Spooky Town anywhere, even when I traveled to Champaign.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

DClayton,

Spooky Town is just what it is called at Michael's. It is called Pumpkin Hallow at Menard's. They are all Lemax. I think they even have it under another name at Big lots - something like spookside estates.

Good luck on your quest for Lemax Halloween building and figures.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

No wonder I can't find much on eBay. I've only found Lemax at Garden Ridge and Michaels. Any other NC stores that carry the line?


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

jbrimaco said:


> I think they even have it under another name at Big lots - something like spookside estates.


You mean Big Lots has Lemax?!  Are the prices any better than the other stores?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

DeadEnd said:


> You mean Big Lots has Lemax?!  Are the price any better than the other stores?



Wow, this is news to me! Sounds like a road trip is in order!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

From what I remember, Big Lots carried it under it's store brand, and they looked like pretty cheap knock-offs. I know the prices were cheaper, so it might be worth your while. That's why I can't wait for Mendards & Meijers to get their stock out - can't do Micheal's unless there's a 40% coupon. Let there be competition!!!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

jbrimaco said:


> Ironmaiden,
> 
> I went to the web site and had my best luck using the search term "Lemax" to get the best search results on the Michael's web site.
> 
> I found it odd that they didn't include the term Spooky Town in the description of each item. A mistake on their part if you ask my opinion.


You and MrsMyers are exactly right, didnt even see the search box on Michaels website. Thanks guys!!! (picked up the 3 pack of pirate figurines today & BlackBeards Tattoo Parlor using two 40% off coupons)


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Aug 1, 2007)

So we have Michael's and AC Moore where I live. AC Moore seems to have all the sets Michael's didn't get this year )or had last year in some cases). They both seem to have the same prices for everything EXCEPT the really bigs pieces like the Pharoah's tomb. AC Moore is $6 more for all the big Lemax buildings. Kinda odd in my opinion since Michael's is usually more expensive.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*AC Moore & Spooky Town???*



Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> So we have Michael's and AC Moore where I live. AC Moore seems to have all the sets Michael's didn't get this year )or had last year in some cases). They both seem to have the same prices for everything EXCEPT the really bigs pieces like the Pharoah's tomb. AC Moore is $6 more for all the big Lemax buildings. Kinda odd in my opinion since Michael's is usually more expensive.


I didnt even know AC Moore carried Spooky Town so I just called them and the clerk said they just got everything in this week. Wow I been hanging out at Michaels since July 4th and running out of things to buy with my coupons!! I am quite frankly sick and tired of looking at the same stuff at Michaels.

I told her I was planning a trip to Michaels on Saturday but now I will be going to AC Moore instead armed with several coupons and my mother-in-law with more coupons. Hey thanks for the info, you just made my week!! 

WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Aug 1, 2007)

Glad I could help.  And I know EXACTLY what you mean about getting tired of looking at Michael's stuff. Frankly, I'm getting tired of looking at their clerks too who are looking at me. I think I've been there five times this week...


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Daddy's little corpse and Ironmaiden,

You two kill me. 

Oh - that is a good thing with Halloween getting closer. 

Give me more Halloween merchandise. I don't care about back to school.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

We'en12amEternal said:


> From what I remember, Big Lots carried it under it's store brand, and they looked like pretty cheap knock-offs. I know the prices were cheaper, so it might be worth your while. That's why I can't wait for Mendards & Meijers to get their stock out - can't do Micheal's unless there's a 40% coupon. Let there be competition!!!


I'm with you there! I have no problem mixing other brands with my Spooky Town items...as long as they are Halloween oriented, that's all that matters to me!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Since we all pretty much have memorized the Spooky Town stuff carried at Michaels I will try to take photos of whats at AC Moore to post here for all.

Man I am so psyched to see whats they have I'll probably have to take a Unisom tonight!! The anticipation is killin me!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

ironmaiden said:


> Since we all pretty much have memorized the Spooky Town stuff carried at Michaels I will try to take photos of whats at AC Moore to post here for all.


Ohhh, that'd be great! I can't wait to see! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*AC Moore Spooky Town List*

Sorry guys but I left my freakin camera at home. 

However it wouldnt make much differnce beecause I discovered AC Moore has just about *everything* Michaels does!!! That's right, all the larger pieces except for the Red River Motel are at both stores. 
They do have some different smaller items though, more pirates too.

Oh and its a good thing I took my mother-in-law along cos we each had two coupons(AC Moore & Joanns) and the clerk said "One coupon per person per day" so I only could get two things (Cemetery Gate & Spider Tree).

Having two coupons expiring today just burning a hole in my pocket I drove the two blocks over to Michaels and managed to find a couple of things I didnt already have. Two coupons, one transaction and no mother-in-law required 

Anyways, here is a list of items carried at AC Moore and the prices for anyone interested. You can determine if its worth a drive


AC Moore Spooky Town

** not carried by Michaels

The Pillager $70 **
Vampire Castle $65
Frankensteins Lab $ 60
Cursed Tomb $65
Dry Gulch Hotel $60
Red River motel $40 **
Gothic Ruins $40
Dead Mans Mine $ 60


Table Pieces

Witches Coven $35
Playful Spirits $40
Restless Tombstones $35
The Mummys Tomb $ 23
Haunted Grove $23 **
Witches R & R $18
Buccaneers Poker $10 **
Grim reaper Graveyard $15
Bridge of Bones $?
Spider tree $15 **
Skeleton Gazebo $15
Pirates treasure Chest $10
Dead mans Point $50
Haunted Stage Coach $18
Cemetery Gate $15 **


Figurines & Stuff

The Mummy $2
Scurvy Dog $2 ** (sold at Michaels as part of a set of 3)
Vampire $3.50
Zombie Bride & Groom $3.50 **
"Its Alive" set of 2 $5
Dancing Skeletons set of 2 $5
Glowing Haunted Crypt $5 **
Swashbucklers set of 2 $5 **
Death on a pale Horse $7
Gargoyles set of 5 $5
9" Fiber Optic Tree $13 **
9" Creepy Tree $8
9" Maple Tree $8 **
Tombstones set of 5 $3
Bone Fence, set of 3 $5 **
Grass Display Mat $9
Moss Display Mat $9
Gargoyles Lamp Post , set of 2 $8 **
Creepy Lamp Post, set of 2 $8
Illuminated Tombstones, set of 4 $8 **
Purple light, set of 2 $13
4.5 volt adapter $16
3 volt adapter $?


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

ironmaiden,
Thank you SO MUCH for the incredible list!!! I'm going out to both AC Moore and Michael's tomorrow. Thanks to your list now I know what to check out while at AC Moore! Thanks again!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Went on a Spooky Town Spree over the weekend. Garden Ridge has tons of Halloween merck out. No sale though. AC Moore was 30%. Only bought the motel there, since prices are about $5 higher than Michaels.

Bought a ton of papers for 40% coupons for Michaels. I now have the Ancient Tomb, Witches Coven, Mine, Lodge, and Dead Man's Point.

Michael's sent me a 50% coupon in the mail. I'm crossing my fingers that more are to follow before the Halloween stuff starts to get discounted.

Big Lots is starting to get stuff, but I didn't see anything Spooky Town or generic village related.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

I only bought one small piece this weekend...the "Witches R n' R" table piece. I still have my 40% coupon that is good at Michael's till Saturday and then the one that starts on Sunday. I definitely want to add the "Scare-ousel" and " Costume Contest" to my purchases for this year!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm going Thursday while in the city to both AC Moore and Michaels, I have 4 Michaels coupons for this week and usually AC Moore's flyer comes out on Thursday. 

however unlike Michaels AC only does one coupon per day so I have to take mo-in-law with me saturday. I need all the pirate pieces that AC has. At Michaels I may pick up small figurines like Night Watchman or another tree.

Black Beards Tatoo shop is a nice piece, I also like Gothic Ruins. Actually I am getting a bit sick of those animated pieces. After a while it can get annoying


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Pumpkinprincess,

Wow - 50% off coupons sent to your house! You must rate really high with them. I never get anything like that. Are you on a mailing list? Please give us the details on how you got this coupon!!!


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

ironmaiden said:


> I'm going Thursday while in the city to both AC Moore and Michaels, I have 4 Michaels coupons for this week and usually AC Moore's flyer comes out on Thursday.
> 
> however unlike Michaels AC only does one coupon per day so I have to take mo-in-law with me saturday. I need all the pirate pieces that AC has. At Michaels I may pick up small figurines like Night Watchman or another tree.
> 
> Black Beards Tatoo shop is a nice piece, I also like Gothic Ruins. Actually I am getting a bit sick of those animated pieces. After a while it can get annoying



i can see what you mean about the animated ones after awhile. I plan to set mine up with a switch box so that you can turn on any given scene that you want. for instance everything will be one with no sound but flip the switch and the pirate scene will have sound but nothing else. this way you can tell what the heck is going on. with everything on at once you cant tell what is saying what. atleast you can turn the volume off on everything and stil have it animated


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

When I started with Spooky town (must have been around 2000) I got sick of the sounds withing the first two hours. Hard to believe - right?!? 

I have all the plugs in two powerstrips and all the volumes are turned off. If someone really want to hear it I also only turn one up. It is a pain but it is for Halloween.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Agreed, the audio loops get old really quick. Usually only turn them on for guests, and at that one at a time.

*DeadEand*, I had to get the _Witche's R n' R_ too, such a unique piece. The kids want to get the vampire lair, and I'm thinkin' the prison is pretty cool. 

Hey, our Micheal's is sold out already of most of the big buildings/table pieces and said they wouldn't be getting anymore for the season. Such a drag. Has this happened for you guys?


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

on the pirate peices it has but that is it. the prison is everywhere for us as are most other peices. the things i cant find are the lighted tombstones.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

We'en12amEternal said:


> Agreed, the audio loops get old really quick. Usually only turn them on for guests, and at that one at a time.
> 
> *DeadEand*, I had to get the _Witche's R n' R_ too, such a unique piece. The kids want to get the vampire lair, and I'm thinkin' the prison is pretty cool.
> 
> Hey, our Micheal's is sold out already of most of the big buildings/table pieces and said they wouldn't be getting anymore for the season. Such a drag. Has this happened for you guys?



Our Michael's still has a really large amount of stock on all the Spooky Town items, of course, give 'em time...I'm sure as more people start heading out and checking out Halloween decorations and such, they'll eventually have nothing at all.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Wow,

that was fast to be out of merchandise before September. Perhaps they should order more! 

Halloween is the second most decorated holiday. It is number one around my haunt!


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

jbrimaco said:


> Wow,
> 
> that was fast to be out of merchandise before September. Perhaps they should order more!
> 
> Halloween is the second most decorated holiday. It is number one around my haunt!


That sounds like our house!  I'll never understand retailers who wait until the end of September to put out Halloween items and then have them off the shelves before the end of October to make way for Christmas items. Don't they realize the potential sales they are missing out on? Especially for us Halloween fanatics that shop year round?! LOL


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I was told at Michaels that if you sign up on their website they send mail coupons. I guess I must have signed up, because I get those 50% coupons every once in awhile.

I think they should have some type of switchboard or something that would allow the animated ones to play at random, like a shuffle. The soundtrack gets annoying, wish you could just play the music.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

scavengerhaunt said:


> on the pirate peices it has but that is it. the prison is everywhere for us as are most other peices. the things i cant find are the lighted tombstones.


 I picked up the Lighted Tombstones at AC Moore for $8. Then get them outta the package and only one lights up, the other three are flickering weakly. I was getting pretty peeved, didnt feel like driving back to exchange them.

Hubby to the rescue, he tracked down the particular tombstone that was malfunctioning, took it apart and got them working again. 


Bless that man... 


BTW, they are nice now that they work


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I have two items called Power Squids that handle five large transformer type plugs each. They are great for these types of plugs.

In case someone is not familiar with these you can see them here:


http://www.powersquid.com/


However I'm sure most on this forum use these


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

Just an FYI to everyone that in our paper today, the Michael's insert stated that Spooky Town was 30%...now whether or not it 's 30% off the former prices or they are just stating that their prices are always that percentage off, I'm not sure. But I just thought I'd let everyone now!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up.
Our paper didnt have an insert for Michaels on Sunday as they had an ad last Sunday with two weeks worth of coupons. I will have to call them to see if STown is 30 % off. If so then the coupons no good. However I really wasnt planning to go this week as I FINALLY have everything I want this year from both Michaels and AC Moore.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Ironmaiden,
We also didn't see a Michael's ad in the Sunday paper!


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

I went to my local store yesterday and I didn't see anything about 30% off, I used a coupon (40%off) and picked up another piece with no problem.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Here in North central Florida we also didn't have an ad this week. Ditto what Ironmaiden said about 2 coupons last week. Was at our Michaels yesterday and no 30% off either. And the crappy clerk wouldn't let me use 2 coupons. Said one a day, that's it, even with my pleading about saving the earth by eliminating excess gas to drive there twice. No heart at Michaels.


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

marsham said:


> Here in North central Florida we also didn't have an ad this week. Ditto what Ironmaiden said about 2 coupons last week. Was at our Michaels yesterday and no 30% off either. And the crappy clerk wouldn't let me use 2 coupons. Said one a day, that's it, even with my pleading about saving the earth by eliminating excess gas to drive there twice. No heart at Michaels.


haha it was worth a shot. when i go i bring my daughter and son wife my wife cant come and have them by stuff. they roll there eyes since my kids are 4 and 8 but i say hey it says one per person per day. Are you saying they are not a person? nothing about age right? works every time. most of the time i dont even have to do that they just let me ring up as many as i want. they also let me say i dont want the sale price and let me use a coupon instead.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

scavengerhaunt said:


> haha it was worth a shot. when i go i bring my daughter and son wife my wife cant come and have them by stuff. they roll there eyes since my kids are 4 and 8 but i say hey it says one per person per day. Are you saying they are not a person? nothing about age right? works every time. most of the time i dont even have to do that they just let me ring up as many as i want. they also let me say i dont want the sale price and let me use a coupon instead.


Scavengerhunt,
Very resourceful!  My wife and I both go through so they can say anything. Then we are all happy.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

We went to Michael's yesterday and I took the advertisement with me. The prices were still the same as they were last week, so I asked a clerk about the 30% and she said that it what the prices are already based on.  Anywho, our 40% coupon is still a better deal no matter what!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Deadend,
What I do is buy the accessorieswhen they are 30% off. I use the 40% off for the big ticket buildings!  Why waste a 40% coupon on a Grim Reaper on a horse?!?


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Good point *jbrimaco* - max the amount of your discount! I'm quite psyched now that Menards finally has their *Spooky Town* stuff out - and they sell it for around $20 cheaper than *Micheals* . Not sure hubby will be so enthused though ...


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

jbrimaco said:


> Deadend,
> What I do is buy the accessorieswhen they are 30% off. I use the 40% off for the big ticket buildings!  Why waste a 40% coupon on a Grim Reaper on a horse?!?


That's the only items I buy with my 40% coupons... (It's easier for me to rationalize spending that much when I'm getting a discount like that...LOL)


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

We'en12amEternal,
OH NO!!! Menard's has their stuff out!!!! 

I know where I am going this weekend!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

DeadEnd,
It's always about spending and saving as much money as you can. 

Too bad we can do something about "not enough time"!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*Great Deal @ BJ's Wholesale Club on STown*

Attention Spooky Town Fanatics

BJ's Wholesale Club has the 14 piece Masoleum set for 


$36!!!!!

We all know the Masoleum alone cost $60. They had these last year for $60 or maybe $70 (I dont quite remember which) so this is a great deal.

These sets were just on ebay and sold out fast. Here's the ebay link so you can check out whats included


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270157630571&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

If you're already a BJ's member and a Spooky Town collector you may want to check this out.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Well,
I have made it to September. Time to pull out the Spooky Town and start setting it up! YEAH!


----------



## Tres Wright (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey all, I'm new here and sorry for dragging up an older thread, but I just wanted to pop in and mention that I bought several Spooky Town items at Michaels last week and they did ring up as 30% off the box price. There were no signs or anything indicating the discount, they just rung up at the cheaper price. So of course the next day I went back and bought more  

I do have one question for those that have the Scare-ousel, does it actually spin? The description on the Lemax web site says the figures move up and down, but it doesn't say whether the whole thing spins or is fixed. I didn't really care too much for it, but my wife wants it.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

I couldn't take it any more. I had to set-up my Spookytown display. I took all morning it get things just right and have all the cords hidden. But it is finally up.
Once I take a picture I will post it for comments.
It's begininng to feel more like Halloween every day! I can't wait.


----------



## Tres Wright (Sep 24, 2007)

Never mind, I answered my own question. I went by Michael's at lunch and messed around with their non-working Scare-ousel and managed to get it to run a few turns. It does indeed spin as well as the figures moving up and down. The LEDs that light the inner portion fade in and out which lends an interesting lighting effect to it. Unfortunately they were out of stock and their displays are way too beat up to purchase, so the hunt is on


----------



## Tres Wright (Sep 24, 2007)

I hit one more Michael's on the way home and found the Scare-ousel at the 25% off price. Picked it up for my wife. Brought it home and hooked it up to make sure it runs OK after reading about problems some other people have had. This one runs smooth as can be. I wasn't too impressed with these seeing them on the store shelf at Michael's, but turn the lights out and they are really amazing-looking. It's extremely well-lighted and the LEDs under the canopy appear to be similar to black lights, they "activate" some of the paint on the figures and make them appear to glow. I'm glad my wife wanted one, I probably wouldn't have gotten it otherwise and would have missed out on one of Lemax's best efforts!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

What kind of problems were people having with the scare-ousel? Just wondering because thats the one i picked up. So far i haven't had any problems but i haven't had it on that much.


----------



## Tres Wright (Sep 24, 2007)

sweet&sinister said:


> What kind of problems were people having with the scare-ousel? Just wondering because thats the one i picked up. So far i haven't had any problems but i haven't had it on that much.


The problems I've read about are:
- Burned out LED (one person reported)
- Rat figure "drops" instead of moving smoothly (several reports)
- Carousel action is "jerky" instead of smooth (several reports)

Mainly it sounds like some production QC issues, if yours works OK now then it should be fine.


Here are a couple of pics of our meager Lemax countertop display, we haven't gotten out the rest of our decorations yet but couldn't resist putting the new stuff out 



















We've also got the Scare-ousel and the Mortis theatre and more accessories, so the display will have to get reworked before now and Hlloween I'm sure


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks... nice pics make sure to post more when you get everything set up. I would like to get that platform if they still have it.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh man, nice pics *Tres Wright* - now I _really_ wanna get mine set up!

Our Micheal's is almost all out of all the Spooky Town buildings. They had a Pirate Ship and one of the Dracula's Castles left. Makes me wanna see everyone else's set-ups, stuff went so fast.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Tres Wright,
I love the pictures. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Finally,

I have posted a link to pictures start to finish of my Spooky Town 2007. Questions and feedback are always welcome.

http://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o135/jbrimac/Spooky Town 2007/


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I had bought a few pieces last year but I didn't want to spend that much money on it. I finally broke down this year after weeks of seeing it set up at Garden Ridge and Michael's and treated myself to an early birthday present.  
Here are some pictures. They aren't the best quality, though. I'm not camera-literate enough to figure out how to take a picture without flash that doesn't come out blurry.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

The best thing to do is go to Wal-Mart's Camera Dept. and get one of their $18.00 tripods. That way the camera is steady.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, I own two tripods. I just don't happen to have either of them at home!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Everyone,
After I read this thread - I have posted more pictures (close-ups) of my Spooky Town 2007 display. Check out this link to see additional pictures. 

http://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o135/jbrimac/Spooky Town 2007/


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh i like how you have the haunted part overlooking the town. You even have my favorite one that I love the witch in the moon graveyard scene.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

2 Halloween addicts said:


> Oh i like how you have the haunted part overlooking the town. You even have my favorite one that I love the witch in the moon graveyard scene.


Halloween addicts,
Thank you. You are very perceptive! I also have the normal people in the front and the spooky characters in the back. There is just so much for people to see that I had to create the different levels.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Man I'v got to start getting Spooky Town.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

jbrimaco said:


> Everyone,
> After I read this thread - I have posted more pictures (close-ups) of my Spooky Town 2007 display. Check out this link to see additional pictures.
> 
> http://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o135/jbrimac/Spooky Town 2007/


That is such an AWESOME set up!!! I so wish we had extra room to do something on that scale...I'm jealous! LOL Thanks so much for sharing, it's just amazing to see the collection put together like that!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

DeadEnd said:


> That is such an AWESOME set up!!! I so wish we had extra room to do something on that scale...I'm jealous! LOL Thanks so much for sharing, it's just amazing to see the collection put together like that!


DeadEnd,
Thank you for the kind words. It gives me the energy to press on toward Halloween and doing more haunt projects.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Did everyone see that Michael's has Spooky Town at 40% off this week! What a great deal!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Okay, finally got hubby to take some pictures on the tripod.


















And after the pictures were taken I picked up another piece - the Grim Reaper Graveyard. Hope to get a few more things before the season is over.


----------



## Tres Wright (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank you for the earlier compliments on my photos  Our meager collection has grown a lot already; we now have the Scareousel, the movie theater, costume shop and the nightmare on oak street plus a bunch of accessories. I'll take some new pics.

Nikki, those are some great pics of an awesome collection!


----------



## Tres Wright (Sep 24, 2007)

Forgot to mention, we went by Garden Ridge this evening and all the Lemax stuff is 50% off! That's where we got the nightmare on oak street and the costume crypt. They were pretty picked over, but they did have multiples of those 2 plus a lot of accessories.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Tres Wright said:


> Forgot to mention, we went by Garden Ridge this evening and all the Lemax stuff is 50% off! That's where we got the nightmare on oak street and the costume crypt. They were pretty picked over, but they did have multiples of those 2 plus a lot of accessories.


Tres Wright,
I saw that Michael's went to 50% off. 
Alas there is not much left!


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

I went today to Micheals to get some glue sticks with my coupon of course  and I picked up 2 Spooky pieces to add to my collection. ( the vampire tree for $6 and the Playful Spirits for $20 ) all the other stuff they had I already owned.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I finally got pics of our Spookytown.

http://s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd258/scubawidow/

Pictures of my parakeets too.


----------



## Ehobbytools.com sucks (Aug 13, 2009)

*eHobbyTools.com warning*

This is just to warn anyone else who might be thinking of buying Lemax items from eHobbyTools.com. Normally, I don't go this far when a business behaves badly with an order, but eHobbyTools was just a nightmare to deal with. They deserve every word of this and any lost sales it might cause.

I ordered several lighted Lemax pieces that were all listed as currently available on their website. One of them was not shipped to me in the first shipment. NO COMMUNICATION about the item being back-ordered. NOTHING.
Three weeks later and still no item, I decided I'd waited long enough and inquired about the missing item. Only then did they finally ship it, although without any explanation for the delay.

When the item finally did arrive (a Lemax Scare-ousel), the center of the carousel was broken and wouldn't turn. Sent it back at my cost for shipping for a replacement and asked if I could get a credit for the shipping charge. NO COMMUNICATION AGAIN. They didn't reply. After waiting another week for a response, I tried contacting them again. Again, no direct response, just a shipping notification with tracking on what I assumed was a replacement.

Here's the really nice part. THEY SENT THE DEFECTIVE ITEM BACK TO ME. It didn't have the styrofoam pads inside the carousel and the plug was wrapped up without a tie exactly the way I had wrapped it. And big surprise, the revolving center section was broken and just sat their clicking away. It was the exact same one I returned. I guess they thought I wouldn't notice? So now I'm stuck with a broken piece and ehobbytools.com's usual lack of any courtesy reply to my complaint. These people are the absolute worst when it comes to customer service and I've NEVER encountered a business worse than them. You really will be taking your chances if you order from them. They were so bad that I'm writing to the Better Business Bureau for the first time in my life to get them on file there. WATCH OUT.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow, a 2 year old thread revived!


----------



## Ehobbytools.com sucks (Aug 13, 2009)

I posted it as a new thread. Anyway, it's not inappropriate to post a headsup like this no matter how old the thread is........


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

I just started collectiong this year! Im trying to find ones that have already retired, any ideas (beside amazon/ebay)? Also what stores sell them besides Michael's? Currently working on the carnival. Also have a few other houses, but carnival is the main one. Also someone said before the bone bench is too random, but for the carnival I find it to be great...just have 2-3 or so and they fit right in. 

I used to love looking at them, but never really being able to buy them until this year where I have a job that gives great hours! Being a college student sucks though...can't hurry and buy the new things until you have school set aside first lol.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

BloodyTeeth, Ebay is probably your best guaranteed place to find old LeMax. But you can find them in odd places. About 3 years ago Big Lots had a few different designs that had been released in Michaels probably 3-6 years before that. Don't forget to check craigslist.


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Chis, since everyone here has posted what they bought so far this year, I guess I'll say mine...Haunted Cabin, Vikki's Catery, Wheel of Horror, Funhouse, Dead Man Band, Ghoul Clown, Sword Swallower, Boodhini's Butcher Box, Evil Clown Juggler, Balloon Seller, Bone Bench, Faceless Ghoul, Wicked Wanda, Grave Robber, Spooky Mailbox, Haunted Grove. I am definately buying a few more because I'm hoping to complete my carnival.

Vikki's Cattery has been a problem twice for me. I bought it at Michael's and noticed 2 cats were broken off, so I took it back and exchanged it for another one. I even told myself to check it, and I should have listened...3 cats this time. And the cashier didn't give me my reciept!  I'm calling tomorrow to see if they'll still let me exchange it. I doubt it, but if the cashier is there I'm hoping she remembers me because it always bugs me if something is broken off! Wish me luck lol.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Man, you're building your village with a vengeance! 
We just got a black cat so "Vickki's Catery is a real possibility. Our problem is we're running out (ran out?) of room. MY wife wants me to build an extension to spread it out some more. She's already picked the stone bridge to add to the collection.


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol cool! Be sure to post pics, once my carival is done I'll post pics. I'm just starting so don't have very many


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

Bloodyteeth said:


> Thanks Chis, since everyone here has posted what they bought so far this year, I guess I'll say mine...Haunted Cabin, Vikki's Catery, Wheel of Horror, Funhouse, Dead Man Band, Ghoul Clown, Sword Swallower, Boodhini's Butcher Box, Evil Clown Juggler, Balloon Seller, Bone Bench, Faceless Ghoul, Wicked Wanda, Grave Robber, Spooky Mailbox, Haunted Grove. I am definately buying a few more because I'm hoping to complete my carnival.
> 
> Vikki's Cattery has been a problem twice for me. I bought it at Michael's and noticed 2 cats were broken off, so I took it back and exchanged it for another one. I even told myself to check it, and I should have listened...3 cats this time. And the cashier didn't give me my reciept!  I'm calling tomorrow to see if they'll still let me exchange it. I doubt it, but if the cashier is there I'm hoping she remembers me because it always bugs me if something is broken off! Wish me luck lol.


They put the first one I returned back on the shelf! So I don't have the Cattery...they are out, they gave me an even exchange and I got Grisley's Greenhouse. It's cool, but I'm still kinda bummed because Vikki's is a Signature Collection...


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

ironmaiden said:


> I have two items called Power Squids that handle five large transformer type plugs each. They are great for these types of plugs.
> 
> In case someone is not familiar with these you can see them here:
> 
> ...


I think the hubby has about ten of them we use on the village.. dont know what I would do without them !!


----------

